# Dusky/ruffed pressure



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I have a pretty awesome grouse spot I always limit out in, have even done so in 5 minutes but I only ever hit it a couple times a year, because I want it to stay good.

My question is, how much pressure do you think it would take to turn it into a not so great spot? Or a better question, how often do you think I can frequent it and keep it golden?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All it would take to ruin a great spot is a bad winter or a rainy spring to cause problems with the nest.

But even then they'll come back

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Valid point critter. How often would you hit the same spot?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I had a spot like that for blues one year. 4 or five of us could limit out in 30 -40 minutes. We hit it hard every few weeks till we couldn’t anymore. That spots never been as good as it was that year. Be careful who you tell about that spot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I move around enough and know enough spots where I hunt that I can vary them. But I am usually not after grouse when I find them. There have only been a few times that I have gone into these spots specifically for grouse. 

About the only spot that I would go into every year or two is up on Monroe Mountain and it is in a area that very few will actually go into to hunt them. I also know of a area up Daniels Canyon that holds a abnormal amount of them that survive quite a few hunters getting into them every year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

One4fishing - How long did the spot produce before the quality went downhill? I’ve only shown it to my wife and 1 buddy, won’t show it to anyone else!

Critter - I’ve got several spots as one but one that’s especially productive, more so than any other spot I’ve found. I’ve never hunted the Monroe, once my dedicated is over, I might start putting in there


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if I would go DH on the Monroe, even the general hunt might be chancy. 

In 2019 when I was there on the muzzle loader I saw exactly 4 bucks in 6 days. One spike, a two and three point up in the private land and the big buck that I shot. All the rest were does.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Ray I was in high school. Everyone I told about my good luck had to see for themselves. It was shot out in one season. The place still holds birds. Just never been like that one year.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

This is an interesting question. There are a couple of factors to balance here. First off and I think Critter touched on it--Upland game bird numbers depend on a good hatch. They are such short live animals and a successful year will mainly depend on the weather during that short window. So keeping this in mind, a hunter could have the mind set that next year could be awful and we should take advantage of a good population by hunting the snot out of an area until we have pushed the numbers down to where it then becomes more difficult to limit. I understand this mindset but I disagree with it. I think there should be a balance and if you find a good area feel free to hunt it a couple of times but never more than three. Also keep the **** spot secret because loose lips sink ships and braggin about it is nothing but an exercise in ego and self importance--not the best traits we humans possess.

The great thing about hitting a spot no more than three times is that it makes you find new areas, spread out and learn. I have areas for birds I could hunt all season and the area would overall be no worse for wear but that doesn't help me grow and learn as a hunter. The continued quest for better areas and different experiences adds to the enjoyment. It's laziness and the need for guaranteed success that push folks to wipe out an area. Ya have to be free to fail when exploring for bird areas. I'm going to be hunting grouse with my dogs this Labor day weekend and I will be hitting an area I have never hunted birds before--I may strike out but it's part of the process.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ruffed grouse have a pretty limited home range for their entire life, and are one of the few upland species that studies have shown a high likelihood of negative affects from too much hunting pressure. Most upland species have a +90% annual mortality in the population, and the vast majority of that is weather related. Duskies move up/down the mountain pretty significantly throughout the year, and I don't think there's any data to support over hunting being a measurable factor in a population decline.

That being said, I enjoy exploring--a lot. And I have a screwed up brain (serious traumatic brain injury as a child) so I am one to share hunting spots of any species that I find myself with pretty much everybody. I'd rather see as many folks find some measure of success out hunting, as to me that is the best way to make sure hunting support continues in the future. I have a general rule of thumb where I try to hit and explore a new area two out of three upland outings I go on. I get wanderlust a little too hard to keep going to the same places too often.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I wasn’t asking the question so I can hammer it until the numbers suck, I only hit it twice a year as I have other spots that produce very well but this spot in particular, is very special. 
I was trying to figure out just how much pressure they can handle, simply from a curiosity perspective.

I got on with a wildlife biologist this morning that specializes in upland game and got all my questions answered.

I want to make sure the area stays good as well as the bird numbers, I’d like to keep hunting it for years to come and wanted to make sure I’m doing right by the resource


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what was their answer about hunting pressure?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

He said they are cyclical and if you notice it’s harder to get into birds, they’re probably at a low point and to back off, if you’re getting into them easily, they’re at a high point and you can probably hit it several times but to be mindful because once you kill off 50% of the birds, it’s really hard for them to bounce back.

That said, he also told me they only live a few years anyway and that you can’t really build up a population like you can deer. So just be mindful of what you’re seeing.

This spot is awesome, it has tons of berries, good water source, thick cover and tons of aspen new growth


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a spot on the Nebo I hit only once a year. It has Rough as well and Blue. But I only hit it once. And every year it holds good numbers.


----------

